# UHS BDS Past Papers



## etcetera (Jan 16, 2011)

Could someone upload past papers of biochem,physio,dental materials and anatomy.Im in Karachi and i want the papers for practice.Pls if someone could help me.


----------



## sadia khan (Aug 28, 2011)

i also need bds past paper of karachi university...........


----------



## warriors (Jan 27, 2012)

send me ur email add...i'l mail u guyz... + BCQ's as well...


----------



## etcetera (Jan 16, 2011)

warriors said:


> send me ur email add...i'l mail u guyz... + BCQ's as well...


can't you post them here it will be much more convenient for so many others too


----------



## warriors (Jan 27, 2012)

bhai i have to make those papers scanned then only i'l b able to mail you guyz..and its size vary ac to the image quality...so how can i post it here??? i also have last year pre-prof papers as well of diff colleges which are affiliated with the K.U..i just want to help you guyz agay its upto u so that u should score good gradez and in return i just need prayers...thatz all...i dnt have that much time k i should start writing every single question here...plz make it convenient for me also...


----------



## sadia khan (Aug 28, 2011)

this is my email adress plzzz send me 2nd year BDS past question paper and bcq


----------



## sadia khan (Aug 28, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## sadia khan (Aug 28, 2011)

plz plzz i need this


----------



## themediater (Jan 24, 2012)

what the hell i cant post here i dont see my messages here ?


----------



## warriors (Jan 27, 2012)

the mediator: i dnt have BDS final year prof papers currently..but i will try to grab some papers from my seniors insha'ALLAH and will let u know..currently im having only 1st year BDS prof papers of K.U + pre prof papers of different kolgs which r affiliated with the K.U like altmsh,jmdc,kmdc,lcmd and all...


----------



## themediater (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks i will wait fro ur reply warriors


----------



## themediater (Jan 24, 2012)

my id is [email protected]


----------



## warriors (Jan 27, 2012)

sadia khan said:


> plz plzz i need this


Sadia khan: just wait for a day or two..i'l b getting all the stuff of 2nd Prof BDS from my frndz so will mail u soon..currently i have only 1st year stuff...


----------



## abbas haider (Sep 27, 2012)

*Past Papers of BDS*

please send me bds past papers of 1st year of karachi university


----------



## yusra siddique (Oct 15, 2012)

*Past Papers*

can any one share past papers of Karachi university 1st year B.D.S.??


----------



## Shaheer Ahmed (Nov 18, 2012)

*If You Really Really Want UHS BDS Past Papers so Bad, Then BUY Them From the Market!*

FOR ALL OF YOU LAHORI DENTAL STUDENTS OUT THERE...
I bought them from *Urdu Bazaar*. They are readily available at *"Ilmi Book Store" *located near Chowk Urdu Bazaar.
*Come on guys and girls! *You have paid about 600,000 Rupees to your colleges but you can't get your butts up and pay 100 Rupees for a few past papers!
Wish you all the *luck* for your future endeavors!You are going to need it...*Trust me*!


----------



## ouzairahmed0301 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Yes Yes*

You are all fighting with each other by fighting this all of you can't get past papers 
Don't waste your time in these useless activities and do hard work My prayers are with you for ever:thumbsup:


----------



## Alaiza khan (Aug 9, 2013)

could someone please post past papers of general medicine , general surgery , oral pathology and periodontology i really need them please ....


----------



## Rameesha Nasir (Oct 23, 2013)

*Please Send Me The Papers ASAP Please*

when can i get them?


----------



## Sadia tariq (Mar 16, 2017)

Plz send me these papers n Karachi uni too


----------



## Sadia tariq (Mar 16, 2017)

My email 
[email protected]


----------

